
Bond Markets `Almost Taunting the Fed' Amid Rate-Cut Bets - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-11/global-bond-markets-toast-monetary-stimulus-as-a-fait-accompli
======
ohiovr
Cut rates while the market is at all time highs means they will never raise
rates again.

